# Will it get the wife's approval?



## Daren (Jan 16, 2012)

Will it get the wife's approval?

It makes all my other machines look like Fisher Price toys... and I can't open any cupboards


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Mega brewed grinder there daren


----------



## grumpydaddy (Oct 20, 2014)

I've been watching some of those ....and wondering if they will shorten down, if they have espresso burrs and if they come apart easily for powdercoating a different colour..... eeew! As for chance getting approval, What is the square root of ***k all?


----------



## Daren (Jan 16, 2012)

Anyone know a good divorce solicitor?


----------



## Scotford (Apr 24, 2014)

I reckon that your wife will end up trying to contact a certain timelord to have that dalek excorsised


----------



## Xpenno (Nov 12, 2012)

Holy crap, that's a beast and a half!!! Looking forward to hearing how you get on with it.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Daren said:


> Anyone know a good divorce solicitor?


Was it far away when you first saw it.....

Fr. Ted: Small, Far Away:


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

I know you haven ek43 envy daren but really this is a set too far......


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Whoose face is in the side of that.... Metal mickey?


----------



## Daren (Jan 16, 2012)

It won't single dose







1 kg in about 15 seconds!!


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

A single dose should take what then, .3 seconds!?


----------



## Daren (Jan 16, 2012)

I've got the answer I expected from the wife....









That'll teach me to buy on a whim


----------



## Jumbo Ratty (Jan 12, 2015)

overkill, but worth it just for the Ein Aus switch


----------



## grumpydaddy (Oct 20, 2014)

You have to learn to be excited and ask different questions..... I goes a little like this....

Hey honey, come and see this great new grinder I got. It is spot on but I need your help on choosing a better colour for it so .... (entering room) ...what colour do you think would work best?


----------



## Daren (Jan 16, 2012)

Jumbo Ratty said:


> overkill, but worth it just for the Ein Aus switch


I'm gonna have to find a way to keep that bit before I move this on


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

Do you think she'll notice?


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

It looks like it should have an orange flashing light on it just to move it round the kitchen.


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Leave it where it is, Daren - love the way you've got one leg dangling over worktop edge. As for the cupboards - do you ever use them??


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

What's the urine specimen holder doing on the worktop or is it a trick of perspective??


----------



## Jumbo Ratty (Jan 12, 2015)

It could double up as a wood chipper


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Has it come from South Africa?


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Jumbo Ratty said:


> It could double up as a wood chipper


What do you mean 'could'??


----------



## Daren (Jan 16, 2012)

urbanbumpkin said:


> Do you think she'll notice?


She's just called me something I've never heard of... I'm going to have to get Jeebsy to interpret - she went full Glaswegian on me


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

Daren said:


> She's just called me something I've never heard of... I'm going to have to get Jeebsy to interpret - she went full Glaswegian on me


Maybe it's a term of endearment. Are you sure she's not over whelmed with joy?..........I'd be dead if it was on my kitchen worktop


----------



## Flibster (Aug 15, 2010)

Ouch.

Be wary. You may wake up with things missing.


----------



## malling (Dec 8, 2014)

I can see we follow the same procedure; purchase it, and see how the better half reacts;it's easier to beg forgiveness than it is to get permission

but I haven't pushed it that far yet, but please keep us informed, so we know what risk we are taking.


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

get it painted essex bling white, she will love it


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Can you stand next to it Daren... Just want to confirm the grinder is bigger than you...m


----------



## Southpaw (Feb 26, 2012)

Daren said:


> I've got the answer I expected from the wife....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


+10 man points for the approach buy first ask later

+50 for doing it with that grinder


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Southpaw said:


> +10 man points for the approach buy first ask later
> 
> +50 for doing it with that grinder


-2 one for each nut , that is now in said grinder......


----------



## Daren (Jan 16, 2012)

It's official.... I've been given the ultimatum.... "Its me or the grinder"

For anyone faced with the same dilemma - "can I have a couple of minutes to decide" apparently is not the right answer


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

time to move the beast on then?


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Q



Daren said:


> It's official.... I've been given the ultimatum.... "Its me or the grinder


Tell your wife you need time to think about it. After all, it's a big decision


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Daren said:


> It's official.... I've been given the ultimatum.... "Its me or the grinder"
> 
> For anyone faced with the same dilemma - "can I have a couple of minutes to decide" apparently is not the right answer


You mean she is keeping the grinder?


----------



## Daren (Jan 16, 2012)

coffeechap said:


> time to move the beast on then?


Yep.... I can't see it being suitable for the home so it'll go off to the bay - I'm sure a shop will snap it up


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Daren said:


> Yep.... I can't see it being suitable for the home so it'll go off to the bay - I'm sure a shop will snap it up


Hmm would it fit next to the EK.....


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Shhhhhh boots why would you need a Guatemala and an ek


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Got visions of a Boots' Twin Peaks.


----------



## Daren (Jan 16, 2012)

Mrboots2u said:


> Hmm would it fit next to the EK.....


It would eat the EK... you're not man enough for the golden beast


----------



## Scotford (Apr 24, 2014)

Daren said:


> It's official.... I've been given the ultimatum.... "Its me or the grinder"


Sorry to hear that m8. There are other women out there.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

coffeechap said:


> Shhhhhh boots why would you need a Guatemala and an ek


Coz the Guat kicks ass......

But then again so would mrs boots if i turned up with that thing.....

Perhaps someone with bigger kohanas than me will get a bargain....


----------



## Daren (Jan 16, 2012)

Scotford said:


> "There are other women out there"


That's the other thing she didn't like me saying


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Daren said:


> It would eat the EK... you're not man enough for the golden beast


Yep, out horses even the EK and that one and a half horses.


----------



## Scotford (Apr 24, 2014)

Daren said:


> That's the other thing she didn't like me saying


Haaaaaahahaha! Her loss. At least the grinder will go all night without stopping!


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

How big is it?

Can you measure it mm or do you have to jump to fathoms?


----------



## Daren (Jan 16, 2012)

urbanbumpkin said:


> How big is it?
> 
> Can you measure it mm or do you have to jump to fathoms?


I'll get the ladders out in the morning and let you know


----------



## Southpaw (Feb 26, 2012)

It's almost as big as the lady!

Are EKs this big?


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Mrboots2u said:


> Coz the Guat kicks ass......


You think?


----------



## grumpydaddy (Oct 20, 2014)

look at the size of the portafilter forks on that!


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Maybe I should sell the EK and get this...


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

Good grinder. Are the burrs in good nick?


----------



## Daren (Jan 16, 2012)

garydyke1 said:


> Good grinder. Are the burrs in good nick?


I've not had it apart yet - but it grinds like a scary man eating monster


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Daren said:


> I've not had it apart yet - but it grinds like a scary man eating monster


Is this the wife again ?


----------



## Daren (Jan 16, 2012)

jeebsy said:


> Maybe I should sell the EK and get this...


It's got to go - it would look good with an orange stripe


----------



## CamV6 (Feb 7, 2012)

coffeechap said:


> time to move the beast on then?


Dave! That's no way to talk about his wife


----------

